# Need Some Help



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I just Purchased some PURA Amazon by Magnavore LLC. I've used the stuff before, but I don't remember if your supposed to take out the Carbon filtration media when using it. I would appreciate it if anyone on here who has had any past experience with this particular product could help me with my dilema. I'm using it in a Eheim 2213 Canister filter, I'll show a diagram to illustrate where in the cannister it is.

Eheim 2213 Basket Set up:

------------------------ Basket Lid
------Filter Floss------ Eheim 
------Filter Floss------ Seapora cut-out
----PURA Amazon---- Magnavore LLC
------Filter Floss------ Seapora cut-out
---Eheim Substrat---- Eheim
----Coarse Sponge--- Eheim
------EHFIMECH------- Eheim
------------------------- Basket Strainer

Also feel free to give advice on media placement, all suggestions are welcome









Thanks in advance, Jc


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

One shouldn't really be running carbon unless removing meds....

With that said-I also have no clue what this product does that your asking about.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Never heard of it but found it to be an interesting product. Here is a little blurp of what it does:

_100% Natural Forest Product That Produces "Black-Water"

PÛRA Amazon Media is a 100% natural forest product that produces "black-water" - a rich assortment of health promoting natural protective substances and slowly but constantly leaches them right into the aquarium. The result is a rich golden colored water filled with natural organic compounds that sooth, revitalize, stimulate and protect the health of both tropical fish and plants.
PURA Amazon releases enzymes that stimulate and promote root development in aquarium plants and cutin monomers that boost plants' immune response. With stronger roots, plants grow better and assimilate nutrients more efficiently. _


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, so no carbon media. ^precisely^


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

I didnt know that i have carbon at the bottom of my fluval canister for crystal clear water it says........I shoudnt have that in there?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

you dont need carbon but it wont hurt if you do, its a waist of $ though

Pirembeba, you should add more biomax and remove some of the floss, imo

dont really believe the black water extract could do all that but it could


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

so the carbon media would remove melafix ? oh crap I'm gonna remove the carbon...Do I have to start the treating process all over again? I had my carbon media in there while I dosed the tank with melafix


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

balluupnetme, yeh carbon filtration removes meds from the water its usually used to do so when treatment is finished.

Soul Assasin, I've never used Biomax before what brand is it? I'll try and do a product check. I too have my doubts about the BWE, and yeah I also figured I might have just a little too much floss, lol. I'm currently using it as a filler seeing as I removed the carbon pad.

chaddfc, appearently not. I really don't know, thats why im asking.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

also depending how much melafix you dosed the tank with, you might. Not really sure if you could OD the tank, but just to be safe I'd wait for someone whos more experienced to answer that one. If not try starting a new topic on that, I'm sure someone will be more than happy to help you.


----------

